# Pier Cart - Sand Flea Rake Mount



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

I spent my rainy Sunday going to Bass Pro (had a gift card or I would have bought at a local shop at the beach) and getting a sand flea rake. I'm tired of buying frozen sand fleas and not catching anything on them. I decided on the way home I wanted to find a way to carry it on my fishing cart where it would be out of the way and wouldn't use a rod holder. Here is what I came up with:

I mounted 3/4 inch "Pick Up Talons" to the rail and the rake just clips in and out. I have the Reels on Wheels Sr.

















Here is a picture of the Pick Up Talons. I bought them at Home Depot where I found them in the plumbing section. They come with nails to affix them to a surface. I removed the nail and inserted a zip tie. I had to use a drill to open the hole big enough for the zip ties I already had in my toolbox. I paid about $4 for the whole pack. It was really simple to do and turned out better than I hoped.


----------



## toyotaman29 (Feb 16, 2014)

Looks good and neat...


----------



## DrumBum (Apr 25, 2013)

Awesome! I'll probably be stealing this idea.


----------



## duneyeti (Feb 5, 2009)

awesome idea, think I'll be using it as well...now if there was some slick way to get the spikes on...


----------



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

Feel free fellas that's why I shared. I am still brainstorming on the sand spikes. I often mess with my gear thinking it will quench my desire to wet a hook but it only makes it worse!


----------



## MSRIEF (May 21, 2007)

Thanx for sharing! On my way to Homies for a quick fix.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

SeaPA said:


> I spent my rainy Sunday going to Bass Pro (had a gift card or I would have bought at a local shop at the beach) and getting a sand flea rake. I'm tired of buying frozen sand fleas and not catching anything on them. I decided on the way home I wanted to find a way to carry it on my fishing cart where it would be out of the way and wouldn't use a rod holder. Here is what I came up with:
> 
> I mounted 3/4 inch "Pick Up Talons" to the rail and the rake just clips in and out. I have the Reels on Wheels Sr.
> 
> ...


You sir deserve the 2014 Noble Prize in Fishing. This is brilliant. I just bought and installed them on mine for a grand total of $2.50. I am in awe of your ability to jerry-rig things. My hat is off to you.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks for sharing. I am definitely going to add this mod to my cart.


----------



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

Man, that is a great idea , I too will be borrowing your idea.


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm in. Thank's , great idea.


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

That is a great idea! My rake always fell out when held with the spikes down low.
You will be super happy with the rake too. Fresh fleas are a scoop away. I put some hockey tape on the foam handles (the ends) because they will slip from sweat and moisture.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Outstanding


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

I carry a small campers shovel, I lay out my small (2.5') cast net on the beach in front of the pod, and shovel sand in it for 15 seconds, wave comes in washes the sand off leaving the fleas in the mesh, have at least a weeks worth of fleas.
js


----------

